# [Review] Roccat Hiro - edles und leises Hybrid-Mauspad



## Braineater (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Einleitung und Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Spezifikationen*
*Optik und Verarbeitung*
*Praxischeck*
*Fazit*
*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Neben Mäusen bietet der Eingabegerätespezialist Roccat auch entsprechende Unterlagen an. Das Hiro stellt dabei aktuell die Speerspitze der entsprechenden Produktkategorie dar. Wie sich das Luxusmauspad im Test geschlagen hat erfahrt ihr in den folgenden Zeilen.

An dieser Stelle geht erstmal noch ein großer Dank für das entgegegebrachte Vertrauen und die Bereitstellung des Samples an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Hiro Mauspad wird ausgebreitet in einer durchsichtigen Blisterverpackung geliefert, welche halbseitig von einem dunkel gestalteten Pappschuber bedeckt wird. Dieser beinhaltet allerlei wissenswerte Informationen, wie zum Beispiel mit dem Pad getestete Mäuse und fasst zudem die wichtigsten Fakten zum Mauspad nochmal kurz in neun verschiedenen Sprachen zusammen. Auf der Vorderseite finden sich zudem zwei kleine Materialproben, um das Pad bereits probefühlen zu können. Das bringt logischerweise nur dann was, wenn man im Laden eine solche Verpackung zwischen die Finger bekommt. Spartenüblich gibt es keinerlei Zubehör.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Spezifikationen*


Abmessungen: 350x250mm
Dicke: 2,5mm
Material: stoffbezogenes, vulkanisiertes Silikon mit komplexer Struktur

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Erscheinungsbild und Verarbeitung*

Das 350 x 250 mm große, rechteckige Pad besitzt eine sehr minimalistische Aufmachung. Lediglich ein unten rechts platziertes 80 x 30 mm kleines Logo durchbricht die ansonsten einheitlich schwarze Optik. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Beim Hiro handelt es sich um ein sogenanntes Hybrid-Mauspad. Das heißt es kommen zwei unterschiedliche Materialtypen zum Einsatz, was im konkreten Fall Silikon als Grundstoff sowie sehr feingewebtes Textil als Gleitoberfläche sind. Die in einem hellen Blau-Ton eingefärbte gummiartige Unterseite sorgt für einen absolut rutschfesten Halt auf dem Tisch. Durch das vergleichsweise hohe Gewicht und die Flexibilität des verwendeten Silikons passt sich das Pad auch kleineren Unebenheiten sehr gut an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Gleitoberfläche besteht, wie bereits erwähnt, aus einer sehr feinen Textilstruktur und soll laut Hersteller neben einer sehr hohen Präzision auch ein äußert geräuscharmes Gleiten ermöglichen. Bei genauerer Betrachtung fallen die abgerundeten Kanten auf. Damit wird einem ausfransen des Materials vorgebeugt und somit die Grundlage für eine hohe Haltbarkeit geschaffen.

Der erste Eindruck des Mauspads ist hervorragend. Die Verarbeitung lässt keinerlei Raum für Kritik und die gewählten Materialien hinterlassen einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Praxischeck*

Das Hiro Pad muss sich im direkten Vergleich gegen ein, von den Maßen ähnliches FUNC Surface 1030 XL behaupten. Als Testgeräte kommen eine Steelseries Sensei, eine Roccat Kone Pure sowie eine, mit optischen Sensor bestückte Razer Deathadder 2013 zum Einsatz.

Alle Mäuse gleiten auf dem Hiro mit einer minimal höheren Reibung als auf der glatten Seite des Surface 1030. Der Mausbewegung wird ein sanfter Widerstand entgegengesetzt, was aber grade beim Beginn der Bewegung zu einer höheren Präzision führt. Die strukturierte Oberfläche konnte sich bei allen Mäusen problemlos behaupten. So gab es unabhängig von der Art und der eingestellten Empfindlichkeit des Sensors weder Aussetzer noch sonstige Beeinträchtigungen. Im Gegensatz zum Hartplastikpad sind die Gleitbewegungen akustisch kaum wahrnehmbar.

Für die meisten Casual-Gamer dürfte die Größe der Gleitfläche mehr als ausreichend sein. Lowsense Spieler können allerdings schnell an die Grenzen stoßen.

Das nachgiebige Grundmaterial schont nicht nur die Gleitfüße der Mäuse, sondern schmiegt sich mit seiner, mit feingewebten Textil bespannten Oberfläche sehr angenehm an die Hand an. Die Kante ist mit 2,5 mm so niedrig das diese sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt störend bemerkbar macht. Sollte das Pad mal verschmutzen, dann kann es dank des wasserabweisenden Materials problemlos gereinigt werden.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Fazit*

Das Roccat Hiro glänzt neben einer tadellosen Verarbeitung mit guten Gleiteigenschaften sowie einer hervorragenden Oberflächenpräzision. Die rutschfeste Unterseite bietet einen sicheren Halt und das flexible Material schmiegt sich auch schwierigeren Untergründen sehr gut an. Durch seine schlichte schwarze Aufmachung fügt sich die Mausunterlage sehr gut in jegliche Arbeitsumgebung ein.

Mit einem Anschaffungspreis von 45€ reiht sich das Hiro bei den teuersten am Markt erhältlichen Mauspads ein. Der Preis spiegelt sich jedoch in der Verarbeitung und der Materialwahl wider, was nicht nur einen hohen Komfort beschert sondern zudem auch auf eine sehr hohe Langlebigkeit hoffen lässt. Aus diesem Grund wird das Roccat Hiro trotz des exorbitant hohen Preises mit einem Gold Award ausgezeichnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Braineater (12. April 2013)

Thema ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Review. Aber 45 für ein Mousepad?!  
Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle! Dafür kann ich mich zwei Mal betrinken!


----------



## HereIsJohnny (12. April 2013)

Inner Kneipe oder zuhause?


----------



## BlackNeo (13. April 2013)

Tolles Review, schöne Bilder, ein großes Lob an Braineater 

Das Mauspad würde ich mir allerdings nicht kaufen wenn man sich mal überlegt dass es zum selben Preis das Topmodell von Artisan (welches ja eine Glasoberfläche hat wie ich das verstanden habe) + Versand gibt.


----------



## vvoll3 (14. April 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> (welches ja eine Glasoberfläche hat wie ich das verstanden habe)



Welche durchaus problematisch ist.


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2013)

Verstehe irgendwie nicht wie ein Mouse-Pad leise sein kann ...


----------



## BlackNeo (14. April 2013)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Welche durchaus problematisch ist.



Wieso ist die problematisch? Ich habe bisher nur gutes über Glasoberflächen gehört.


----------



## Braineater (14. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Verstehe irgendwie nicht wie ein Mouse-Pad leise sein kann ...


 
Vergleich mal ein Hartplastik Pad mit einem Silikon-Stoff Hybrid, dann merkst du den Unterschied 
Auf Hardplastikpads hat man deutliche Geräusche beim Gleiten der Maus, auf Stoffpads hingegen nicht


----------



## vvoll3 (14. April 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wieso ist die problematisch? Ich habe bisher nur gutes über Glasoberflächen gehört.



Es sind eingearbeitete Glasperlen, dadurch ist das zurückgeworfene Licht nicht so diffus wie beispielsweise bei einem normalen schwarzen Stoffpad, was sich negativ auf die Malfunction Speed auswirkt.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. April 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wieso ist die problematisch? Ich habe bisher nur gutes über Glasoberflächen gehört.


 
Die Oberfläche macht manchen Sensoren Probleme. Aber abgesehen davon gibts immer noch von Artisan bessere Pads als das Hypeteil von Roccat.  Neu ist die Idee nicht. Razer hat ein Silikonpad rausgebracht und SteelSeries ewig vorher ein Hybridpad aus Kunststoff und Stoff. Roccat schlägt halt nur wieder in die Möchtegern Progamer Kerbe.


----------



## BlackNeo (14. April 2013)

Ach so ist das. Naja, soll mir recht sein, ich bin mit meinem QCK Mini zufrieden, ein größeres Pad hat bei mir eh keinen Platz^^

Und Roccat will ja immer die angeblichen Pro-Gamer ansprechen xD


----------



## svigo (15. April 2013)

ich hab auch eins von Roccat geschenkt bekommen
wie reinigst du es?
hab es gestern mal mit heißem Wasser und einem Handtuch sauber gemacht, geht ganz gut auch wenns nicht alles entfernt


----------



## HereIsJohnny (15. April 2013)

Ich mein mal gelesen zu haben, dass das Hiro auch in die Waschmaschine gesteckt werden kann. Bei anderen Mauspads würd ich das allerdings nicht machen.


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

Tolles review und schöne bilder. danke für die mühe.


----------



## Braineater (16. April 2013)

Danke für dein Feedback


----------



## kero81 (29. April 2013)

Hey Braineater,
hast Du vor das Mauspad längere Zeit zu verwenden oder hast Du es dir nur für den Lesertest angeschafft?! Mich würde ein Fazit nach zwei, drei Monaten interessieren. Und zwar wegen der abgerundeten Kante. Bei meinem Roccat Sense löst sich an den Kanten so langsam die Oberfläche ab und ich würde es gerne durch ein Mp ersetzen bei dem sowas nicht passieren kann. Allerdings fing das bei dem Sense auch erst nach nem guten Jahr an... BTW. schöner Test, hast glaube ich alles gesagt was man über ein Mp sagen kann.


----------



## Braineater (29. April 2013)

Hey 
Das Pad hab ich nun seit fast vier Wochen im Einsatz und es soll eigentlich auch noch länger so bleiben  Ich kann gerne in einigen Monaten nochmal ein paar Worte dazu schreiben

Grüße


----------



## Gast1668381003 (30. April 2013)

Gutes Review mit schicken Bildern - sehr anständig 



Ich finde übrigens, daß man bei Mauspads auch auf den Punkt "*Geruch*" eingehen sollte.

Egal ob Zowie, Roccat, SteelSeries oder whatever - speziell die Stoffmatten haben in vielen Fällen die unangenehme Eigenschafft, extrem stark nach irgendeinem Chemiezeug zu riechen.
Vor allem geht der Geruch auf die Hand über, was allein schon _sehr_ bedenklich ist.

Generell wird ja gesagt: je mehr irgendwas nach Chemie riecht, desto ungesunder das Produkt. Deswegen möchte ich lieber nicht wissen, was für Stoffe (Weichmacher  etc.) in manchen der weichen Mauspads stecken.

Dem beißenden Geruch zufolge müsste man einige von den Dingern wohl als "_Giftmüll_" entsorgen 


Zum Preis: mir fällt auf, daß die üblichen Anbieter von Gaming-Peripherie zunehmend versuchen, mit stetig absurderen Preisen immer mehr Geld aus den Taschen der Gamer zu ziehen. 45 € ist dabei noch nicht mal das Ende der Fahnenstange...eine weitere unschöne Entwicklung. Wie bereits schon mal von mir im Forum erwähnt, sind für mich bereits 30 € hart an der Grenze das Erträglichen. 

Letztendlich muss es natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, inwiefern man sich "melken" lässt  Ich selber gehöre zugegebenermaßen auch zu den Leuten, die unglaublich viel Kohle für einen PC und dem zugehörigen Equipment raushauen, von daher kann ich mitreden


----------



## Skartt78 (30. April 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Gutes Review mit schicken Bildern - sehr anständig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oft stinkt der Gummi, das ist aber normal und hat überhaupt nichts mit Giftmüll zu tun: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturkautschuk
Du solltest Dir eher Sorgen machen, wenn der Gummi plötzlich nicht mehr stinkt . Das Kautschuk reagiert mit Ozon und das sorgt normalerweise für einen Geruch.
(Allerdings bezieht sich das nicht auf den teilweise total fiesen Kleber den manche Pads benutzenl, insofern hast du schon recht)

Da das Hiro aber Silikon benutzt hält sich der Geruch im Vergleich zu NR basierten Pads sehr im Rahmen. 
Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mich wundern, wenn das jemanden überhaupt auffällt, da man die Nase schon sehr nah ranhalten muss.

Ich habe einmal die rote und die weiße Variante von Artisans Glasfaser ausprobiert, auch wenn ich das Pad mochte, ist es imho nen Tick teuer um nur so kurz zu halten.

Vlt. sollte man noch anmerken, dass das Hiro vor allem für Laser Sensoren gut geeignet ist und damit (und zusätzlcih aufgrund der Größe) wohl eher nicht die progamer anspricht, sondern eher die Normalos, die einfach nicht alle paar Wochen ein neues Qck/Taito whatever kaufen wollen, da das alte abgenudelt ist.


----------



## Braineater (30. April 2013)

Also bei Hiro konnte ich (zumindest unbewusst) keinerlei unangenehme Gerüch warnehmen. Ich bin zwar nicht mit der Nase auf Kuschelkurs gegangen, aber normalerweise nimmt man wirklich unangenehme Gerüche ja schon war wenn man die Blisterverpackung das erste Mal öffnet  

Kann heute aber gerne mal eine Nase nehmen 

Und zu der Preisgestaltung, die ist wirklich sehr hoch angesetzt. Das scheint aber leider zur Normalität zu werden, wenn man sich mal so allgemein die Preise von Eingabegeräten in letzter Zeit anschaut, egal ob Maus, Tastatur oder Mauspads, die Preise scheinen zu explodieren


----------



## TiscXX (1. Mai 2013)

Ja da bast du leider recht, zum glück bleiben firmen wie zowie oder steelseries recht human.


----------



## Braineater (1. Mai 2013)

Da hast du recht  Als ich damals meine erste Steelseries bekommen hab dachte ich noch 60€ für eine Maus sind viel  Mittlerweile ist das ja fast ein schnäppchen


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. Mai 2013)

Den Preis von 50€ finde ich deutlich zu hoch angesetzt. Ich würde niemals 50€ für ein Mauspad ausgeben.

Wie ist denn die Reinigung des Mauspads getestet worden? Mein bisheriges Mauspad hat sich innerhalb von 2 Jahren schon ziemlich grau gefleckt. Es wäre wirklich ein Fortschritt, wenn die Schmutzresistenz auch langfristig funktioniert.


----------



## Braineater (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte leichte Verunreinigen auf dem Pad, die ich mit einem nassen Lappen gut wegbekommen habe. Mittlerweile sieht das Ganze etwas schlimmer aus ^^ Ich werd mich die Tage mal an die Reinigung machen und dann berichten. Denke aber das der nasse Lappen es schon wieder hinbekommen wird 

Wie sich das allerdings langfristig auf die Oberfläche auswirkt kann ich noch nicht sagen, dazu nutze ich das pad noch nicht lange genug


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Mai 2013)

Mit Isopropanol geht so ziehmlich _alles _wisch & weg. Als Hautschutz empfiehlt sich bei der Reinigung Gummi-Einweghandschuhe, anstatt Lappen nehme man Papier-Küchentücher. Wenn das Material dies nicht 'aushält'- m.E. schlechtes Material.


----------

